# Any tips/re-do's for medic school???



## dahus7712 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody has any tips or knowledge that they would like to share?  Also any regrets or things they wish they did while they were in school?  I'm just finishing up A&P and getting ready to start up.  Thank you!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd do exactly what you appear to be doing.  That is, I would get a full two years of college support courses before even starting EMT school.  Going back and doing them after the fact produces a much less educated medic.

Second, I would not do any EMS work until I was out of school.

Good luck.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Find a lot of spare money and buy these books:

Guyton's Textbook of Medical Physiology
Cecil's Textbook of Medicine
Harrison's Internal Medicine 
Rosen's Emergency Medicine
William's Obstetrics
Clinically Orientated Anatomy
Current Medical Diagnosis and Treatment
Lippincott's Textbook of Cardiovascular Medicine
Dubin's Rapid Interpretation of ECGs
Lippincott's 12 lead ECG interpretation
Bate's Guide to Physical Examination
Pharmacotherapy: A pathophysiological approach

... that is what Brown has been using for Paramedic assignments 

They will also come in handy for Brown when Brown is in medical school and Mrs Brown is doing her nursing degree


----------



## TroyOck (Jul 28, 2011)

Im in it right now  /  amiright? lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll let you know when I am finished in 11 months


----------



## FreezerStL (Jul 28, 2011)

> Just wondering if anybody has any tips or knowledge that they would like to share? Also any regrets or things they wish they did while they were in school? I'm just finishing up A&P and getting ready to start up. Thank you!



Get your sleep now.

I finish school in December and I couldn't tell you the last time I had a really good nights sleep. 

Between clinicals and studying, I've become an insomniac.  :wacko:


----------



## Medic87 (Jul 30, 2011)

FreezerStL said:


> Get your sleep now.
> 
> I finish school in December and I couldn't tell you the last time I had a really good nights sleep.
> 
> Between clinicals and studying, I've become an insomniac.  :wacko:



That's wright bro, get your sleep now cause medic school is tough !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fma08 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleep now and learn as much as you can above and beyond the curriculum... I was foolish enough to think that what they taught in class was going to be enough... :glare:

Oh, and DON'T JUST MEMORIZE!! 

Make sure you UNDERSTAND what you are learning and how it fits into/interacts with the grand scheme.


----------



## firstdue52 (Aug 1, 2011)

Make sure you get a GREAT base.  I went through with some guys that just memorized :censored::censored::censored::censored: and it didn't get them anywhere.  Know the meat and potatoes and you can most of the time find your way through your problem.  In other words, be DIALED!!!


----------



## terrible one (Aug 1, 2011)

If you took A&P (a full college class, not a 2 week prep) Chemistry, Physics and Micro Medic school is a walk in the park.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 1, 2011)

*re*

Looks like your doing great so far!  I agree with AJ.  Do your full 2 years of RN/Paramedical degree pre-req's before going into medic school.  You'll thank yourself later.  

And believe me it made medic school a breeze, especially if you have any field/er experience or exposure.


----------



## G00CH 53 (Aug 11, 2011)

Honestly, the most critical thing is time management. Time for studying, clincicals, and prep. Work. You'll get little time for play. So, just be prepared to honestly sacrifice the next 10-12 months of some your most enjoyed freedoms. Just know when it's time to say no to going out to have a little extra studying time. Don't freak out, ALWAYS ask questions. If something isn't clicking, drill until it does.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Sep 5, 2011)

If I had a redo I would have never started medic school but it's too late for that now:wacko:

But as for tips, I'd make sure you vary how you study. I found that sticking to one method could lead to things being missed. For example, don't just keep reading and making notes over and over or memorizing though all that is essential. Try scenarios, ask others for their notes, make up tests and exchange them with other students etc. I really found this to be helpful. 

Think about how you want to approach clinical time before you get there. While you should not be arrogant at all, make sure you are outgoing and communicate with your preceptors. If you are unsure about how to work with them, how a piece of equipment works, a concept TELL THEM! When I started I felt I should know it all already and was embaressed if I did not. This led to some early issues that luckily got resolved.


----------



## CTBryan11 (Sep 11, 2011)

I dont agree with AJ Hidell, I worked EMS as a basic and I am currently as a medic student, and in my opinion its helped alot in pt interaction and assesment....it helps ALOT in a clinical setting with being comfortable with pt interaction.... the only contradiction is what you do on the box and what national registry wants you to say wil usually be different... When you have to test for national registry pretty much throw your protocols on the box out of the window.. other than that.... I think working EMS before medic school is a great idea, if nothing else a little volunteer work wouldn't hurt just to get your feet wet... and it helps in making your decision if it's really what you want to do as a career... you might find out you hate it and you can change your major when your not already in medic school


----------



## Melclin (Sep 11, 2011)

I would have paid more attention in A&P. Too much time spent being a college student, pissing it up against the wall and not enough time studying.


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm with Melclin on this one. I would have spent more time on A&P. I did fine on the NREMT, but doing fine on a test and being ready for the field are two seperate things. Learning more A&P and Pathophysiology makes being in the field easier (and less intimidating).


----------

